# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Legless baby amphibians dine on mothers skin

## Frog News

*Nature (New York, USA) : Legless baby amphibians dine on mothers skin*

*Legless baby amphibians dine on mothers skin*
Legless baby amphibians dine on mothers skin, Published online: 10 April 2018; doi:10.1038/d41586-018-04257-3
Parenting methods of elusive caecilians are described.
*Full Article*

----------

